# Stuck with Windows Xp on my MAC



## Ben_Needs_Help (Jul 1, 2009)

I installed boot camp and everything was going fine. I had my Mac OSX 10.7 partition and my Windows XP Service Pack 2 Partition. After a while for some reason unknown to me my mac partition became corrupted. I deleted the partition thinking I could just reinstall mac osx. When I tried it failed. Then something happened to the windows partition as well. Now the only reason I'm able to use this computer is because I have a recovery disk in my hard drive. Which now is permanently stuck. I've tried hitting eject in the beginning of the boot and going through removable storage. The disk does not exist. Now I;m stuck with windows and can't get mac osx back. Somebody please help me. I want my mac back. If you have know of free software to recover I would like to know about it. Or if you have anyway to fix these problems.

The computer I have is a 2005 imac. 1.83Ghz Intel Dual Core Processor.

Please Help! Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How did you delete the partition? You should of booted from the OS X install DVD that came with the Mac and let it repair your OS X install. Now I have a feeling you will only be able to reformat the whole hard drive and start over. To do that you will need to stick the OS X install DVD in, turn the Mac on, and hold down the option as soon as you hear the bong. Keep it held until you get icons of the bootable disks. Click on the DVD icon and then it should go.


----------



## Ben_Needs_Help (Jul 1, 2009)

I would do that if I could. I have the windows recovery disk stuck in my disk drive. My keyboard isn't set to mac settings anymore either. So I can't do things like hold eject at the boot up and force ejection. Or any of the boot commands. It's all windows know. Is there anyway for you to get recovery software on my windows partition and so I can load mac and eject the disk and get windows off my computer?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, it's not all Windows now. It's still Mac hardware, and until Windows starts loading, it will follow Mac rules. To force eject a disk at bootup, you hold down the mouse button as soon as you hear the bong (although sometimes it doesn't hurt to be holding it as you turn it on), not the eject key.


----------



## justbigbs (Jul 3, 2009)

just like sinclair said, press the mouse button on your touch pad to eject the disc before anything boots.


if you are already in windows, plug in a usb mouse and right click on your cd/dvd drive and click "eject" or options and pressure the touch pad button but that don't work too well.

looks like you gonna have to format the hard drive, if anyone else knows away around this I would like to know too.

Good luck


----------



## Ben_Needs_Help (Jul 1, 2009)

I've tried all the mac commands. They don't work anymore. The mac doesn't make that signiture start up sound when I turn it on anymore. I tried those commands and they don't work. Are there anymore suggestions? I also cant find the disk in windows. It doesn't show that it exists in my hard drive at all. And when I start windows the only way to get in is through safe mode. It show that i'm missing a file and it needs to be repaired with the windows disk which I can't put in my disk drive. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, it does really sound like there is something wacko. At this point, it may your best bet to get to an Apple store, as they have all the tools at hand to deal with things like this, as at this point, from what you describe, if it were me, I'd be pulling the hard drive out of it.


----------

